

See the Evolution of Valve’s Steam Controller - asghar07
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2013/11/valve-steam-controller/

======
cma
Excited to hear they will have a mode with trackballesque momentum. If the
back paddles were also capacitive they could emulate the trackball through
both sides design that sounded pretty great for continuous movement.

------
snogglethorpe
As someone point out in the comments, repeatedly rubbing your fingertips
across a surface, often at high speeds, for long periods of time does not
sound very nice for your fingertips. [Controller usage in gaming is very
different than typical app pointer control usage, so the use of touchpads for
laptops isn't really comparable.]

The handles that "curve up ... leading to greater accuracy" also sound very
uncomfortable; I'm not sure "greater accuracy" is worth long-term discomfort
...

I really wonder what their testing regime is like.

------
ekianjo
Funny how they actually went for the _huge_ trackball design in the earlier
iterations.

